
Mylife-mode - narendraj9
https://github.com/narendraj9/mylife-mode
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
narendraj9
I am not sure if it meets the guidelines.

